# heloooooo



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

hi guys,my name is Strahinja Milovanovic,17 years old,from Serbia,i know a little bit english,so...I am a begginer at this sport,I decided to move from skiing to snowboarding,i was very god at skiing,and I want to know if it is too late to start learning to ride a snowboard now with 17 years?


----------

